# Design Software Overload



## Trepid (Jul 1, 2017)

Greetings.  I am building a board game and for the map I will be designing a city landscape.  There seems to be an enormous amount of software in regards to civil engineering, and I am hoping to narrow down the list to fit a small budget.  The type of map I want to create will be a few city blocks so I am hoping for some suggestions/recommendations.  What I am looking for is software that can draw and detail houses, apartment buildings, stores, roads, streets, and terrain including rocks, trees, grassland, cliffs, etc.  I would like the view to be an aerial shot 3d (almost 2d) as if someone was looking at an aerial photo of a google map of a few city blocks.  Could you please give me some suggestions on what direction I should go?  Thanks for your time.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 1, 2017)

Have you talked to graphic designers? Sounds like that may be the easier way to go similar to when they do colored renderings of proposed projects.


----------

